# Toro 3521 tall chute



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

My new to me Toro 3521 had the standard short chute. In the spirit of making things better, I set out to make the chute taller. Anecdote has it that a taller chute from a later 521 (38052) turns these older 3521 and 421 Toros into better-throwing machines. 

EBay turned up any number of chutes. The part number I used is 53-7600 off of a 521 (38052). I'm not sure what year that is. The important thing is that it bolts right on with no to minimal modification. If reusing the top part from the old short chute is necessary, cutting the deflector handle locating tabs down a bit and adding a little bend to the top to let the top deflector piece travel fully down are the only two minor modifications needed. 

The new chute clears the chute crank worm gear once it's tightened down fully. Nothing hits, nothing binds. If your chute came with the top piece, it's truly a bolt on modification. 

Pictures should be attached.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my oldest 521 came with the short chute and after the first use of it I knew I needed a taller chute and got one off of ebay also. it bolted on without any mods and about four inches taller if I remember right. I did a write up on the forum about it with pic's. once I got the pneumatic wheeled 521 the impeller kit went on the modded 521, it really blows snow now. before the chute mod the 521 didn't throw snow as far as my 2450 with the tall chute the 521 blows snow just as far and more of it. with the impeller kit it makes my neighbors big craftsman look bad, it looks to be an 824


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice up grade


----------

